# Hip pain/stiffness, can't get past a point of flexibility (previous hip dysplasia)



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

Hip dysplasia runs in the family, my mother had it as an infant severe enough to wear a brace; as far as I've been told, it was that her hip simply was not fitted together as it should, the shape of the femur and pelvis are fine. When I was an infant, I had mild hip dysplasia as well, but was told it *fixed* itself and I did not require treatment. Also from my mother I have taken on a narrow hip and waist (about 30" hip circumference). I've been riding novice Eventing on different horses, mostly on my somewhat bumpy Paint, and as I try to open up my hip in order to avoid gripping my knees and let my leg adopt a longer position, also when I position myself to gallop and avoid gripping with my knees I find a sweet spot where my leg balance feels correct and steady all the way down, I get a grating feeling in my hips, right where the sockets are, primarily on my left side... which is supposed to be my horse's weaker/flexible side and my dominant side. 

After riding, my hips are stiff and I have pain bringing a leg forward to walk. Right now after riding some two-point yesterday, I feel like I have a stitch on the side of my left hip, again, right where the socket is. If I grip the part right above where my thigh meets my pelvis, it's painful, concentrated on the front and side. I haven't rushed into this way of riding, and I don't have pain in the rest of my body. I usually get abdominal pain and calf soreness when I've had to improve my position.

Testing my motion out, the problem is concentrated on the side and front only, I don't feel like it's a muscular pain, I'm very sure it's restricted to the joint. 

So, I will call up my mother to ask her about my medical history specifically, and wonder which doctor to see if this isn't something that can be fixed with stretching or other exercise. I also notice the pain when jogging, using stairs, or bicycling long before my heartbeat increases... it's not just impeding my equestrian performance :-( Has anyone dealt with this sort of thing before, hip joint issues? Is it likely it can be compensated for or fixed?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd speak to a doctor, physical therapist, and a chiropractor. You don't have to pay for a phone call and it may be worth finding out what your options are.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Might want to look into an Osteopath. They have helped me considerably and are gentler than a chiropractor


----------

